

New #1 IP Camera on Amazon Due to Bribery - jhonovich
http://ipvm.com/forums/forums/video-surveillance/topics/new-1-ip-camera-on-amazon-due-to-bribery

======
cheald
This seems to be a trend. I recently almost purchased another item on Amazon
that was well-reviewed, until I checked the 1-star reviews, which mentioned a
rebate for a 5-star review.

IMO, Amazon should just silently penalize those reviews. Let the manufacturer
waste their money.

